# QLD: Texas codding"UPDATED Video added"



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

WayneD and I hatched a plan late on Saturday arvo for a day trip down Texas on Sunday, to throw lures on the Dumaresq. The water level was on the low side but clarity was good. Here's a few pics of the scenery. Video may be added later.































































































































Wayne landed 5 cod and a yella on spinnerbaits, I landed 4 cod on hardbodys.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Noice !!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't recognise the launch point but much greener than I expected.
Great scenery and some nice fish to boot.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Gorgeous looking fish, well done. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

i know zakkly the launch site , but then i should i live there .

johno


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah they are nice fish well done guys , they have been a bit shy lately , but they are in good nic which is a little supprising given how low the river is and has been for quite a while .
99% of the water that has gone down the river in the last 12 months has been dam release .
sometimes when the river has been low for a while the fish tend to get the odd sore on them more so the yella's than the cod though . hopeing this front comming through as i am typing this and over the next week will dump enough H2O to give the river a freshen up , been a long time sinse we had a good gully raker of a storm .

johno


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done there guys. Looks like a great day trip.

I'll have to get down that way for a look one day soon.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Great photos - looks like an awesome spot...


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

johno said:


> i know zakkly the launch site , but then i should i live there .
> 
> johno


I should add, a stop for a feed at Ford's cafe/servo come lee kernahgan shrine is a must.


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

i prefer the take away next to the news agent .


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

StevenM said:


> johno said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer the take away next to the news agent .
> ...


yep thats the one , great burgers and best coffee .


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work fellas,some healthy looking cod.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dave goes there so much that we walked in and the bloke at Fords remembered what he orders, even down to the no sauce on the burgers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Fords: That Bloody Jarrod Hayne loving shiela in there knows the Cod Squad real well. She dies a little every time we walk in. All is right in the World.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

So much grey in my beard...and I'm not even 40 yet.

Great vid Dave.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

WayneD said:


> So much grey in my beard...and I'm not even 40 yet.
> 
> Great vid Dave.


I'm worried for when you get to Poppy's age, imagine how you will look then??.....


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sexy like Poppy of course...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice video Dave if that's the first effort, and Wayne good to see you gave Dave a workout with the cod still images.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

StevenM said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy like Poppy of course...
> ...


Hurt Hurt Hurt "...................Poppy is sad, but a little bit sexy


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeprox said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > WayneD said:
> ...


Do you get a new title as well? Arise Sir Poppy !! Your man Tony has lost the plot.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice cods.
Did Wayne put that fish on his lap with the trebles still attatched?
2nd cast in the vid, what was that splash? Wayne casting to the same spot, turtle jumping or a fish?
Watching you boys nail those casts, I'm in for a world of pain when I get back there - I haven't cast a line since October.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Only using a spinnerbait Craig so single hook with a stinger. Splash was me casting on the other side of the log.

When are you coming back?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Wait til you try out the air con caravan Steve. Sure beats sleeping in a swag!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

We just bought a house here so will be a while now.


----------

